# Rückgang der Hechtbestände am Bodden - wer ist Schuld?



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Zeitungsbericht des Nordkuriers.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahaha........typisch Nordkurier mal wieder............. unser hiesiges "Qualitätsblatt"............


----------



## fishhawk (8. September 2020)

Hallo,



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> und Ergebnis einer schlechten Recherche war



lese ich zweiten Artikel aber nicht.

Da steht nur, das die Forscher sich nicht korrekt wiedergegeben *fühlen*

Und im vorletzten Absatz wird auch die Schuld eher auf die Forscher geschoben, Erwähnung ja, Empfehlung nein.

Klingt für mich jedenfalls sehr tendenziös und ist m.E. kein Beispiel für saubere journalistischer Arbeit.

Auch wie man im ersten Artikel die Fänge der Berufsfischer  kleinredet.

Wen interessiert es denn, dass die nur 5% ihrer Erlöse mit Hecht verdienen?
Wichtig wäre doch der Anteil an der Fangmenge, aber dazu kein Wort.

Da könnte der flüchtige Leser doch schnell in die Irre geführt werden, und Erlösanteil mit Anteil an der Entnahmemenge verwechseln.

Ob das nun beabsichtigt war oder nur schlampig formuliert, wird der Verfasser wohl selber wissen.

Aber natürlich soll das jetzt nicht heißen, dass die Berufsfischer die bösen Buben sind. Ganz unbeteiligt scheinen die m.E. aber eben auch nicht zu sein.


----------



## Andal (8. September 2020)

Wenn ein Gewässer mindestens 40 Jahre in einer Art Dornröschenschlaf verharrte und dann recht plötzlich alle drauf losgehen, bleibt das fraglos nicht ganz ohne Folgen. Aber jetzt eine konkrete Schuldzuweisung an Angler, Fischer, oder den Tourismus zu verteilen, ist ebenso unrichtig. Vielmehr dürfte es wohl so sein, dass alle einen gewissen Anteil dazu beigetragen haben, dass die Bestände nicht mehr ganz die sind, die sie mal waren. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass sich das nicht nur auf die Bodden beschränkt, sondern irgendwie alle Gewässer der Ex-DDR davon betroffen sind. So eine Art Goldrausch-Effekt, der jetzt spürbar ist.


----------



## fishhawk (8. September 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Aber jetzt eine konkrete Schuldzuweisung an Angler, Fischer, oder den Tourismus zu verteilen, ist ebenso unrichtig. Vielmehr dürfte es wohl so sein, dass alle einen gewissen Anteil dazu beigetragen haben, dass die Bestände nicht mehr ganz die sind, die sie mal waren.



Volle Zustimmung.

Deshalb wird ja bei der Studie versucht die jeweiligen Einflusfaktoren und deren Veränderung zu ermitteln.

Wobei da für die Vergangenheit wohl hauptsächlich mit Schätzwerten gearbeitet werden muss.

Danach muss man dann sehen, mit welche Stellschrauben bei welchen Faktoren man gegensteuern könnte.

Was dann tatsächlich gemacht wird, wird die Politik entscheiden. Und dabei hat man als Angler ja nicht immer das beste Gefühl.

Was dieser tendenziöse Artikel im Nordkurier bezwecken soll, kann man jedenfalls nur mutmaßen.



Andal schrieb:


> dass sich das nicht nur auf die Bodden beschränkt,



Konnte man z.B. beobachten, als der Brombachsee im Jahr 2000 zur Befischung freigegeben wurde.

Fand ich gar nicht schön, was da so ablief.  Nach wenigen Wochen hatte sogar eine Koryphäe wie Uli Beyer Mühe einen Großhecht zu erwischen.

Damals schieden dort aber andere Einflussfaktoren als die Angler aus.


----------



## Andal (8. September 2020)

Ich unterstelle dem Blatt jetzt auch mal ganz frech, dass es überhaupt kein Interesse an den Zuständen hat und sie lediglich auf die Fahne schreiben will, "wir haben etwas aufgedeckt und zur Sprache gebracht!". "Wir sind die investigativen Helden und die Sache an sich juckt uns nicht die Bohne. Hauptsache die Auflage stimmt und wir sind vorne mit dabei!"


----------



## fishhawk (8. September 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> wir haben etwas aufgedeckt und zur Sprache gebracht!"



Angler gelten ja meist auch als geduldige "Opfer", die sich nicht so richtig wehren.

Ich hoffe das ändert sich mal.


----------



## thanatos (10. September 2020)

alles blabla - das ausdünnen des Großhechtbestandes müßte eine Erhöhung des 
Bestandes haben denn Hechte sind ja bekanntlich Kannibalen . 
bei der hohen Eiablage schon von kleinen Hechten .......
wenn die " Kinderstube " trockengelegt ist ist auch keine "Babynahrung " mehr da
der Rückgang ist ja nicht auf den Bodden beschränkt sondern in den meisten Gewässern 
nur weil dort keine Meterhechte die Regel sind ist es nicht so interessant .


----------



## rippi (12. September 2020)

Meiner richtigen und wahren Meinung nach sind die Angler dran schuld, deshalb fordere ich den sofortigen Stopp jeglicher Guidingtätigkeiten auf den Bodden. Und der Ostsee. Und der Fischkutterkuhle.


----------



## phirania (12. September 2020)

rippi gib es doch einfach zu Du bist dort Tag und Nacht unterwegs zum Hechte Ernten.....


----------



## Magnus1987 (14. September 2020)

Schwieriges Thema! Ich fürchte nicht nur die Angler, sondern auch die Berufsfischer und der Rückgang des Herings sind schuld. Vermutlich spielt die Wasserqualität auch noch eine Rolle. Fakt ist, es gibt weniger Hechte und deshalb muss unbedingt an diesen Einflussfaktoren geschraubt werden. Und deshalb sollten auch wir uns die Frage stellen, was wir als Angler tun können. Vielleicht wäre Besatz sinnvoll oder eine Fangbegrenzung bzw. ich würde auch ein Entnahmefenster diskutieren. Wir sind doch als Angler auch für den Fortbestand dieser Fische verantwortlich, dass unsere Nachfahren auch noch dieses tolle Hobby erleben dürfen!


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. September 2020)

Ich kann ja nicht sagen ob man das vom Gr. Plöner See auf den Bodden übertragen kann,aber wer einmal gesehen hat,
wie eine große Horde Kormorane die "Fritten" im Flachwassergemüse aufmischt,der glaubt er guckt nicht richtig.
Da werden 20-40 cm . große Hechte in einem Stück runter gewürgt. Da kommt dann eben irgendwann ,nicht mehr all zu viel nach.
Oder hält sich das mit den Kormoranen, am Bodden noch in Grenzen ?

https://www.fischereilasner.de/der-kormoran/ xxx


----------



## Andal (14. September 2020)

Wenn Hinz & Kunz nicht mehr einen Meterhecht nach dem anderen drillen, kann es auch ganz natürliche Ursachen haben. Welche auch immer. Es ist jedenfalls kein Grund, sofort nach irgendwelchen Eingriffen, oder "Stützungen" zu rufen. Veramte Ödnisse sind diese Brackwasserlagunen noch lange nicht.


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. September 2020)

Wenn Hinz & Kunz nicht mehr einen Meterhecht nach dem anderen drillen, kann es auch ganz natürliche Ursachen haben. 

Ja,die können nicht angeln.


----------



## fishhawk (14. September 2020)

Hallo,



Magnus1987 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre Besatz sinnvoll



Hechtbesatz am Bodden?

Das würde ja höchstens dann Sinn machen, wenn die natürlichen Laichmöglichkeiten zurückgingen und weniger Kleinhecht nachkäme.

Würde mich wundern, wenn Arlinghaus sowas empfehlen würde.

Mal abwarten, was die Wissenschaft alles als wahrscheinliche Ursachen ausmacht und wo man da mit entsprechenden Maßnahmen gegensteuern könnte.

Ob und wie die Politik dann reagieren wird , dürfte spannend werden.


----------



## Laichzeit (14. September 2020)

Abgesehen vom wissenschaftlichen Sinn oder Unsinn ist Besatz auch schwierig, da es Abhängigkeiten und Spannungen zwischen den Anglern und Berufsfischern schafft. In Deutschland wird der meiste Besatz von Anglern für Angler bezahlt und durchgeführt. Bei den Berufsfischern spielt immer noch die Wirtschaftlichkeit eine Rolle und deshalb ist die Bereitschaft zum mitbezahlen  fast immer deutlich geringer, als der Anteil beim Ausfang.
Besonders viel verdienen die Netzfischer nicht am Hecht und sie werden sicher nicht draufzahlen wollen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (19. September 2020)

Esox 1960 schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nicht sagen ob man das vom Gr. Plöner See auf den Bodden übertragen kann,aber wer einmal gesehen hat,
> wie eine große Horde Kormorane die "Fritten" im Flachwassergemüse aufmischt,der glaubt er guckt nicht richtig.
> Da werden 20-40 cm . große Hechte in einem Stück runter gewürgt. Da kommt dann eben irgendwann ,nicht mehr all zu viel nach.
> Oder hält sich das mit den Kormoranen, am Bodden noch in Grenzen ?
> ...


Quatsch, Kormorane fressen nur unerwünschte Weißfische (sagt NABU)


----------



## Esox 1960 (19. September 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Quatsch, Kormorane fressen nur unerwünschte Weißfische (sagt NABU)



Ach, stimmt ja,ich weiß auch nicht,,.............was in letzter Zeit mit mir los ist.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (23. September 2020)

Magnus1987 schrieb:


> Schwieriges Thema! Ich fürchte nicht nur die Angler, sondern auch die Berufsfischer und der Rückgang des Herings sind schuld. Vermutlich spielt die Wasserqualität auch noch eine Rolle.* Fakt ist, es gibt weniger Hechte und deshalb muss unbedingt an diesen Einflussfaktoren geschraubt werden*. Und deshalb sollten auch wir uns die Frage stellen, was wir als Angler tun können. Vielleicht wäre Besatz sinnvoll oder eine Fangbegrenzung bzw. ich würde auch ein Entnahmefenster diskutieren. Wir sind doch als Angler auch für den Fortbestand dieser Fische verantwortlich, dass unsere Nachfahren auch noch dieses tolle Hobby erleben dürfen!




Hast du für diese Aussage eine Quelle?
Ich behaupte, es gibt einfach weniger fangbare Hechte für die Angler, das wars aber auch schon...


----------



## Andal (23. September 2020)

Oder es sind zu viele Angler, für die bestehenden Hechte. Zu viele Jäger sind nun einmal des Hasen Tod. Wie ich schon weiter oben schrieb. Jahrzehnte waren die Bodden ein vergleichsweise sich selbst überlassenes Niemandsland, bis es den Segnungen der Wiedervereinigung anheim fiel. Das zeitigt Spuren, ob man es anerkennen möchte, oder nicht. Die Welt blieb in den letzten gut drei Jahrzehnten auch nicht stehen und hat sich sowohl politisch, als auch wirtschaftlich und klimatisch verändert. Und auch ein herumpfuschen an den Symptomen wird die Ursachen nicht ungeschehen machen!


----------



## fishhawk (23. September 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Bodden ein vergleichsweise sich selbst überlassenes Niemandsland



Unser Vermieter hat damals erzählt, dass die Fischer vor der Wende überhaupt nicht auf Hecht gefischt haben, weil es dafür keine Vorgaben gab.

Und der Angeltourismus hielt sich selbst vor 20 Jahren noch sehr in Grenzen.

Da scheinen sich noch andere Rahmenbedingungen verschlechtert zu haben.
Irgendwann macht sich das auch beim Bestand bemerkbar.

Wobei am Bodden ggf. dann auf einem höheren Niveau gejammert wird als an manch anderen Gewässern.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2020)

Auch immer eine Frage des Bewerters solcher "Mißstände". Wenn ich auf den zweiten Wurf die 120 cm Mutti am Seil habe, ist es toll. Wenn nicht sch..., werfe ich eben ein drittes Mal aus.


----------



## fishhawk (23. September 2020)

Hallo,



Andal schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf den zweiten Wurf die 120 cm Mutti am Seil habe



Das kann an vielen Gewässern passieren, allerdings dürfte die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht überall gleich hoch sein.

Am Bodden scheint es so zu  sein, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür rückläufig ist und auch Tage mit mehreren Meterhechten deutlich seltener geworden sind.

Ins Boot sind die aber auch damals nicht gesprungen, zumindest nicht bei mir.



Andal schrieb:


> Auch immer eine Frage des Bewerters solcher "Mißstände"



Wer am überfischten Vereinstümpel schon froh ist, wenn er einmal im Jahr ne 80er Esox fängt, sieht die Gegend dort oben wahrscheinlich immer noch als Paradies an.

Wer aus meiner Gegend kommt, beurteilt das vermutlich schon anders.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. September 2020)

Es gibt übrigens mittlerweile seitens Prof. Arlinghaus eine Richtigstellung des Nordkurier-Berichts, der auch ausdrücklich den Fischereiverbänden zugesandt wurde: https://www.ifishman.de/news/artike...gleransturm-setzt-hechten-um-ruegen-und-used/


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wer am überfischten Vereinstümpel schon froh ist, wenn er einmal im Jahr ne 80er Esox fängt, sieht die Gegend dort oben wahrscheinlich immer noch als Paradies an.



Ich denke, das Problem liegt tiefer und da spielt ggf. auch der Klimawandel eine Rolle. Wir stellen hier in Mittelfranken in der Regnitz und in der Aisch seit ca. 3 Jahren einen massiven Einbruch an Hechtfängen fest, trotz Besatz. Dieses Jahr wurden bisher von den Mitgliedern (die sogar mehr geworden sind) max. 30% der Hechte vom Vergleichsjahr 2013 gefangen, Partnervereine sehen in anderen lokalen Flüssen den gleichen Trend. Und die Entnahme war immer sehr moderat, da wir bis August Schonzeit festgelegt hatten. Da mag auch die Grundel als Laichfresser eine Rolle spielen und die aktuell explodierende Wallerpopulation  (15 Stück in der Regnitz zu Viert in 4 Stunden am Abend, zwischen 30 und 60cm).


----------



## fishhawk (23. September 2020)

Hallo,

da hat es Arlinghaus der Presse aber gezeigt, was korrekte Wiedergabe von Informationen ist.

Er hat ja tatsächlich nicht geschrieben, dass die Bestände überfischt sind.

Er schreibt nur was von "leicht überfischt"  und "abnehmenden  Bestandsgrößen".  Von "überangelt" ist gar nichts zu lesen.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (24. September 2020)

Viele werden den Kölpinsee der Müritzfischer nicht kennen, aber dort ist ein Entnahmefenster eingerichtet worden, sprich es werden die Kapitalen zurück gesetzt...
Dort einen Meter zu fangen ist nicht einfach, nachweislich sind aber genug enthalten....
Nachdem Winter, bevor die Touriströme antreten kann man Sternstunden erleben, sowie kurz nach der Laichzeit, danach fängt man auch aber um einiges weniger...
Der Angeldruck ist zu spüren und die Fische beißen einfach nicht obwohl sie dort sind, man sie sogar stehen sieht an den Angelplätzen...

Deshalb ist mir die Sache mit dem Bestandsrückgang zu einfach, der zu beangelnde Bestand ist rückläufig, aber ich glaube nicht das weniger Fisch vorhanden ist.

Das die Größen der Fische geringer werden, auch wenn es viele nicht hören wollen liegt auch einfach daran wie mit den Fischen umgegangen wird welche released werden....
Denn wenn selbst die Guidingpioniere vom TBA noch immer nicht wissen was messen des Fisches im liegenden Zustand ist, geschweige denn eine schonende Fischpräsentation ist das schon sehr traurig-bei den mengen an Großhechten, welche dieses Unternehmen fängt, sind selbst 10% die es jährlich nicht schaffen eine unvorstellbare Anzahl an Großhechten...
Noch nicht eingerechnet die Fische welche von unerfahrenen Anglern falsch behandelt werden, Plus die Entnahme die sowieso stattfindet...


----------



## Glühender Universalangler (24. September 2020)

Nein, wir Angler tragen natürlich gar keine Schuld an dem Rückgang des Hechtbestandes am Bodden . Und es gibt auch keine Korrelation zwischen den sinkenden Hechtbeständen und der steigenden Anzahl an Angelyoutubern samt deren Entourage, die da regelmäßig hinpilgern.

Können wir uns nicht konsensual darauf einigen, dass wieder mal einzig und allein der phöse Kormaran daran Schuld ist?


----------



## 50er-Jäger (25. September 2020)

Glühender Universalangler schrieb:


> Nein, wir Angler tragen natürlich gar keine Schuld an dem Rückgang des Hechtbestandes am Bodden . Und es gibt auch keine Korrelation zwischen den sinkenden Hechtbeständen und der steigenden Anzahl an Angelyoutubern samt deren Entourage, die da regelmäßig hinpilgern.
> 
> Können wir uns nicht konsensual darauf einigen, dass wieder mal einzig und allein der phöse Kormaran daran Schuld ist?




Wenn man deine Ironie weg lässt könnte man die Sache glauben, geht dann aber nicht mehr, wenn man schaut welche Wasserfläche und Reproduktion dahinter steckt...
Da waren selbst die winterlichen Massenfänge der Fischer lächerlich vor wenigen Jahren, umgerechnet auf den Hektarertrag den dieses Gewässer erbringt...


----------



## Lajos1 (25. September 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich denke, das Problem liegt tiefer und da spielt ggf. auch der Klimawandel eine Rolle. Wir stellen hier in Mittelfranken in der Regnitz und in der Aisch seit ca. 3 Jahren einen massiven Einbruch an Hechtfängen fest, trotz Besatz. Dieses Jahr wurden bisher von den Mitgliedern (die sogar mehr geworden sind) max. 30% der Hechte vom Vergleichsjahr 2013 gefangen, Partnervereine sehen in anderen lokalen Flüssen den gleichen Trend. Und die Entnahme war immer sehr moderat, da wir bis August Schonzeit festgelegt hatten. Da mag auch die Grundel als Laichfresser eine Rolle spielen und die aktuell explodierende Wallerpopulation  (15 Stück in der Regnitz zu Viert in 4 Stunden am Abend, zwischen 30 und 60cm).



Hallo,

könnte der Rückgang bei euch nicht durch vermehrtes Releasen entstanden sein? Ein releaster Hecht taucht ja nicht in der Fangstatistik auf. Ich selbst fange das Jahr über so 25-30 Hechte, entnehmen tue ich so 6-8 davon.
Früher hatten wir den Hecht auch gesperrt vom 1. Januar bis zum Tage des Königsfischens, dies ist meist am 1. Sonntag (manchmal auch am zweiten) im Juli.
Da sagte mal, vor etlichen Jahren unser damaliger Vorstand zu mir, wir kannten uns schon seit Mitte der 1960er Jahre: "Ludwig, das verstehe ich nicht, die Hechtfänge gehen zurück und ich weiss nicht warum". Ich sagte ihm nicht, dass dies vom zunehmenden C&R kommen könnte. Er war ein erklärter Gegner davon und es war auch außerhalb seiner Vorstellungswelt, dass man Angeln geht ohne einen Fisch mitnehmen zu wollen. 
Er verkürzte daher erstmal die Schonzeit vom 1. Januar bis zum 30. April. Als dies nach zwei Jahren auch kein mehr an Hecht brachte, verkürzte er die Schonzeit nochmal und seit so 12-15 Jahren ist der Hecht bei uns nur noch vom 15. Februar bis 30. April geschont. Aber auch dies brachte kein Plus an Hechten. Es wird ganz einfach mehr zurückgesetzt. Ich weiss nicht, wie es an eurer Regnitzstrecke ist, aber die Rednitz, welche ich im Raum Fürth seit 60 Jahren befische, ist zum Hechtfangen das schlechteste Gewässer bei uns. Bevor ich aus der Rednitz einen Hecht fange, habe ich aus Wörnitz und Altmühl jeweils so 10 . Irgendwie passt der Fluß dem Hecht nicht so richtig,  ob sich das in der Regnitz fortsetzt?

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (25. September 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt der Fluß dem Hecht nicht so richtig, ob sich das in der Regnitz fortsetzt?



"gefangen" und "gemeldet" ist tatsächlich nicht dasselbe.

Aber ich denke schon, dass er als aktiver Vorstand da den Überblick hat.

Kann übrigens auch andersrum gehen. Ich bin ziemlich sicher, dass bei uns im Gewässer mehr Forellen entnommen als gemeldet werden.

Die Gewässer im westlichen Mittelfranken scheinen in Punkto Hecht schon bessere Bestände aufzuweisen als die im nördlichen Teil. Aber es geht ja um die Veränderung.

Für Arlinghaus am Bodden dürfte das Problem sein, belastbare Vergangenheitswerte zu ermitteln.  Für die letzten Jahre geht das vielleicht noch, aber was vor 20, 30 oder 40 Jahren war, wird ziemlich spekulativ sein.

Bei gesteigertem Angeldruck lässt i.d.R. auch die Beißlust der Fische nach, wobei  viele Hechte an den Bodden ja Wanderfische zu sein scheinen, die im Sommer sogar bis in die Ostsee wandern. 

Welcher der verschieden Einflussfaktoren die Hauptursache ist, wird auch nicht so einfach herauszufinden sein.

Welche Faktoren durch behördliche Entscheidungen beeinflusst werden können, dürfte da schon einfacher sein.

Mal sehen ob und was da in Zukunft passieren wird.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (25. September 2020)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> könnte der Rückgang bei euch nicht durch vermehrtes Releasen entstanden sein? Ein releaster Hecht taucht ja nicht in der Fangstatistik auf.



Leider nicht. Gerade die Hechtspezies, also die "Releaser", beklagen den massiven Rückgang an Fängen.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. September 2020)

Fangstatistiken sind erstaunlich resistent gegen Bestandsschwankungen, da viele Angler sehr genaue Vorstellungen davon haben, wie viel sie entnehmen möchten und je nach dem einfach mehr oder weniger angeln. Das glättet die Wogen erheblich. Außerdem erweckt die jährliche Auswertung den Eindruck, dass das die Zeitspanne vom Bewirtschaftungs"zyklus" sei. 
Meiner Meinung sind Fangstatistiken so wie sie von der Mehrheit der Vereine geführt werden für die Bewirtschaftung ungeeignet.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. September 2020)

Also ich habe glaube ich  eine Patentlösung entwickelt, Meterhechte für *Alle* sozusagen.


Der Bewirtschafter fischt die großen Laichhechte mit Netzen ab und versieht diese mit Sendern.

Es wird ein Entnahmefenster ausgegeben - Alle Hechte über 90cm. sind zwingend zurückzusetzen ( "Bestandsschutz" / "gute Gene"  )

Die Angler kaufen von dem Bewirtschafter die sich ändernden Sendefrequenzen und steuern die Großhechte gezielt an.

Spart Sprit und ein spontaner Wochenend-Trip lohnt auch !

Mit Sendung der Großhechtkoordinaten ist die Manege eröffnet und das Zirkusfischen kann beginnen - satt Gewinn für Alle und auch die letzte anglerische Dumpfbacke kann im Büro mit dem Meterfisch prahlen -     passt !  

R.S.


----------



## fishhawk (25. September 2020)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> satt Gewinn für Alle und auch die letzte anglerische Dumpfbacke kann im Büro mit dem Meterfisch prahlen



Würde aber nur unter der Voraussetzung funktionieren, dass es reicht einen Großhecht zu orten, weil die dann natürlich auch auf alles beißen, was in Wasser geworfen wird. 

Ein anderer Weg zum Rekordhecht wäre evtl. die Nötzli-Methode, die den älteren Semestern hier noch geläufig sein dürfte.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. September 2020)

Die größten Strahlemänner bekommen einfach die Lizenz zum Lebendköfiangeln am 0,70 er Fluo und sitzen die Zeit im Boot ab , bis die Pos´ wech is 

...oder noch 3 Gratisguides umgeschnallt - wat mut, dat mut 

R.S.
Sach´ mal bitte was die Nötzli ist....


----------



## NaabMäx (25. September 2020)

Wie wäre es den mal mit Elektrofischen oder Netzen den Bestand zu analysieren. Dann weis man was da ist oder nicht.
Wenn ausreichend Fiche da ist, wollen sie hald nicht beisssen. Was nicht schlimm fürs Ökosystem und auch nicht für Angler ist.
Das wär der erste Schritt.

Wenn zu wenig Fisch, muss analysiert werden. Spekulationen / Schuldzuweisungen helfen den Fischen nicht weiter.
Egal wer oder was schuld ist, es gilt zu analysieren und gegensteuern. 
Wenn wir Angler tatsächlich schuld sind, wäre es für uns selber sträflich nichts dagegen zu unternehmen. Das gilt natürlich auch für andere Entnehmer.

Wenn dem nicht so ist:
Ist die Nahrungskette vollständig und ausreichend. Laichräuber, Fressfeinde, Einflüsse auf Nahrungskette? 
Wo rührt das her? Im besagten Gewässer, Veränderungen in den zufließenden Flüsse / angrenzenden Gewässersystemen? 
Der Hecht direkt, reagiert nicht so stark auf den bis Dato vorhandenen Klimawandel, wenn, dann was in der Nahrungskette oder den Laichplätzen.

mfg
NM


----------



## Tobias85 (25. September 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sach´ mal bitte was die Nötzli ist....



Buy & Put & Take


----------



## fishhawk (25. September 2020)

Hallo,



Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sach´ mal bitte was die Nötzli ist.



Regelmäßig lebende Großhechte beim Berufsfischer kaufen, in einen Privatweiher von 0,6 ha einsetzen, wieder herausfangen und als Weltrekord anmelden.


----------



## fishhawk (25. September 2020)

Hallo,



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wie wäre es den mal mit Elektrofischen oder Netzen den Bestand zu analysieren.



Dürfte an den Bodden aufgrund der Fläche, der wechselnden Strömungen, Salzgehalte etc. nicht so einfach sein.


----------



## NaabMäx (25. September 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Dürfte an den Bodden aufgrund der Fläche, der wechselnden Strömungen, Salzgehalte etc. nicht so einfach sein.


Des geht - sagt der Hr. Gauß.


----------



## thanatos (25. September 2020)

Lajos 1 schrieb " vielleicht passt dem Hecht die Regnitz nicht "
kann durchaus sein . Es gibt Gewässer in denen sich einige Fische nicht vermehren wollen .
2 Beispiele : vor x Jahren war der Giebel mein Lieblingsköderfisch , die Freigelassenen sind
gut abgewachsen aber 0 Nachkommen . Das Gleiche ist mit Rapfen passiert die besetzt wurden 
kein Nachwuchs .
ein alter Fischer erklärte mir mal das es keinen Sinn macht in einem Gewässer in denen 
Hechte vorkommen junge Hechte einzusetzen - sie werden nur Beute von den 
" Alteingessenen " 
Warum Meter - Hechte zurück setzen ?? drei 60er die er frißt sobald sie ihm vors 
Maul schwimmen bringen nicht weniger Nachwuchs .


----------



## rheinfischer70 (25. September 2020)

Weil der Meterhecht aus anglerischer Sicht viel interessanter als 3 60cm Schniepel ist.

Der auf Ertrag orientierte Fischer denkt sicher anders.


----------



## fishhawk (26. September 2020)

Hallo,



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Der auf Ertrag orientierte Fischer denkt sicher anders.



Wenn es um die entnehmbare Fischmasse bei limitierter Stückzahl geht ist das klar.  Ein 60cm Hecht wiegt ja deutlich weniger als einer von 1,20 cm, und selbst drei 60er würden weniger Masse bringen.

In den Studien, die ich gelesen habe, wurden in Gewässern mit Entnahmefenster im Vergleich zu ähnlichen Gewässern mit reinem Mindestmaß mehr Fische in entnehmbaren Größen ermittelt.   Die Alterspyramide war im oberen Größenbereich deutlich ausgeprägter, aber halt nicht mehr entnehmbar.

Ob diese Ergebnisse 1:1 auf die Bodden übertragbar wären, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.

Zurücksetzen von Fischen aus Hegegründen macht natürlich umso mehr Sinn, desto geringer die Hakmortalität ist.
Gerade in der kühleren Jahreszeit sollte ein nachhaltig agierender  Angler beim Hecht da weniger Probleme haben.
Im Sommer müsste da man ggf. noch vorsichtiger zu Werke gehen.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. September 2020)

Hallo,

ich fische ja nun schon sehr lange (60 Jahre) und konnte seitdem bei uns in den Gewässern keinen Rückgang der Hechtfänge feststellen. Im Gegenteil, ich fange jetzt mehr als noch vor 10, 20 oder auch 60 Jahren. Dies liegt aber daran, dass ich in den letzten Jahren da doch von meinem Sohn, der ausgesprochener Hechtspezialist ist, etwas profitieren konnte. Durch den sah ich erst, welches Potential an Hechten in unseren Gewässern steckt, was mich auch animierte etwas mehr auf Hecht zu fischen. Hauptsächlich bin ich nämlich Fliegenfischer auf Salmoniden. Aber ich fange jetzt bei 50 Prozent mehr an Hechtangeltagen etwa 100 Prozent mehr als früher.
Daher bin ich auch nicht für ein Entnahmefenster, das haben wir nie gehabt und unseren Hechtbestände sind nach wie vor gut bis sehr gut.
@thanatos das mit dem nicht notwendigen Hechtbesatz hat mir auch mal ein Fischereibiologe von unserer (Bayern) Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Starnberg erklärt: ein Gewässer, welches dem Hecht zusagt, wird immer den gleichen Hechtbestand aufweisen. Hechtbestatz, außer nach einem Fischsterben, ist Blödsinn.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (26. September 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ein Gewässer, welches dem Hecht zusagt, wird immer den gleichen Hechtbestand aufweisen



Von solchen pauschalen Sprüchen halte ich gar nichts.

Wenn sich die Umweltbedingungen, Befischungsdruck, Fraßdruck durch Prädatoren, Nahrungskonkurrenz / Bestand an Futterfischen usw. ändern, dürfte sich das m.E. schon auf den Hechtbestand auswirken, auch wenn das Gewässer an sich dem Hecht zusagt.

Dort wo die natürliche Fortpflanzung funktioniert und die Junghechte auch aufkommen, scheint zusätzlicher Besatz aber tatsächlich nichts zu bringen. Die Meinung wird aber auch von Befürwortern der Entnahmefenster vertreten.

Solche Maßnahmen sollten halt auf das jeweilige Gewässer abgestimmt erfolgen.

Deshalb wird ja jetzt erforscht, was an den Bodden los ist und wie man ggf. reagieren könnte.

Persönliche Fangergebnisse spiegeln nicht immer die tatsächliche Bestandsentwicklung wieder.

Auch bei mir blieben die Fänge ziemlich gleich, obwohl in meinem ehemaligem Lieblingsgewässer die Fangstatistik von früheren Höchstwerten um ca. 60% zurückgegangen ist,  die Anzahl der Gewässerbesuche aber nur um 10% gesunken ist.

Wenn man seine Fischerei eh darauf ausgelegt hatte, wenig Quantität dafür aber  ab und zu Qualtät zu fangen, fällt einem das natürlich weniger auf.

Die Untersuchungen von Arlinghaus sind da wahrscheinlich schon wesentlich breiter angelegt und aussagekräftiger.

Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt, welche möglichen Maßnahmen empfohlen werden und wie die Politik darauf reagieren wird.


----------

